# About TSB's



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

I think Im figuring it our little by little. It suggests the repair in parentheses. So now, what the heck does "sealant in front of dash" mean?


----------



## goobertime (Mar 19, 2016)

noquacks said:


> I think Im figuring it our little by little. It suggests the repair in parentheses. So now, what the heck does "sealant in front of dash" mean?


the tsb means that if you goto the dealer with that issue they will fix it for free, they dont tell anyone about it , as most people wont get it fixed on their own and they save a ton of money, if its anything to do with saftey they have a recall and notify everyone and fix it for free...


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

A tsb is not a recall it will only get fixed for free if you are under factory warranty. It is a technical service bulletin. It is a procedure to look at first if the symptoms match those for the tsb


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Do you have the water problem described in the TSB?


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

ChuckF. said:


> Do you have the water problem described in the TSB?


Yes, Chuck, big time. Water drips into cab passgenger floor, soaks carpet, and its a big mess. Ive sucked out with a strong wet vac the drain tube from engine bay, collect about a pint of water, and then I even put a compressor onto it as well to "push" it backward. No luck- water still collects/backs up and dang- big sloshing mess all over again!!! Sheeeeeesh!

So, back to the TSB, its supposed to be a "fix", or recommended procedure, but I dont get it. I cant find ANY white tipped drain plug (although, I understand it may be hidden behind the heat shield below console, under car), and dont understand what they mean bu "sealing the dash". 

Im afraid I masy have to yank the entire dash and yank the evap,casae- a huge chore, just to free up/dislodge/drain the drain tube........


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Founf this, eleborating on a sililar problem with other chevy's:

.chevymalibuforum.com/forums/6-problems-service-issues-troubleshooting-generation-7/80

One guy removed the heat shield to accesss that "drain plug".


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Now, I learned that its possible that the more detailed TSB is available through Alldata or other database. Anyone have this available? Maybe my local library.........


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

A TSB is simply a description of a common problem, and what is required to fix it. It does not mean a recall, and it does not mean the dealer is going to fix it for free.

However, if its a common problem, the manufacturer may determine that they have a design or manufacturing issue, and may decide to do the repair for free, and may decide to do a recall. But just because you found a TSB, does not mean the repair will be free.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technical_Service_Bulletin


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

SPS-1 said:


> A TSB is simply a description of a common problem, and what is required to fix it. It does not mean a recall, and it does not mean the dealer is going to fix it for free.
> 
> However, if its a common problem, the manufacturer may determine that they have a design or manufacturing issue, and may decide to do the repair for free, and may decide to do a recall. But just because you found a TSB, does not mean the repair will be free.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technical_Service_Bulletin


Right, SPS, Thanks. Recall is not a TSB. But I think we're past that- Not expecting the dealer for a chevy to fix this for free, that will be the day....LOl. 

Needing to learn more about this fix........


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

The TSB hints at two causes, rain getting in through a dash leak, and condensed water leaking off the evaporator. You should figure out which you have, based on when you get water, -after rainfall or after heavy AC use.

You may get easier access to the possible dash leak through the cowl area. See if the grilles between the windshield and the hood come off from the outside. 

Re the evaporator, water from it usually drains through the firewall, that's why you often find a puddle under the car if you use the AC without moving. There's typically a plastic fitting on the engine side of the firewall leading to a short rubber hose pointed down. If that seems to work, then I don't see how it can be an evaporator problem.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

ChuckF. said:


> The TSB hints at two causes, rain getting in through a dash leak, and condensed water leaking off the evaporator. You should figure out which you have, based on when you get water, -after rainfall or after heavy AC use.
> 
> You may get easier access to the possible dash leak through the cowl area. See if the grilles between the windshield and the hood come off from the outside.
> 
> Re the evaporator, water from it usually drains through the firewall, that's why you often find a puddle under the car if you use the AC without moving. There's typically a plastic fitting on the engine side of the firewall leading to a short rubber hose pointed down. If that seems to work, then I don't see how it can be an evaporator problem.


Hmmm, good point, Chuck. I think I get water even on dry days, but will try this tomorrow. If no rain, and I get water dripping (got a pail under the fan motor now) It has to be drain plugged up. Thanks.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Water on dry days. Water must be cold coming from Evap and stopped up A/C drain. I've seen it 'travel backward' from drain to go along bottom of drain tube to make it back inside. Just stick a 2in hose on it and bingo. If it's hot, it's heater core. I looked on Mitchell Pro Demand and couldn't find that TSB. :vs_cool:


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Brainbucket said:


> Water on dry days. Water must be cold coming from Evap and stopped up A/C drain. I've seen it 'travel backward' from drain to go along bottom of drain tube to make it back inside. Just stick a 2in hose on it and bingo. If it's hot, it's heater core. I looked on Mitchell Pro Demand and couldn't find that TSB. :vs_cool:


Brain,

Thanks for the research. That TSB is for real, so not sure why you couldnt find it , perhaps its listed in ALLDATA and not in Mitchel(?). Even the dealer told me it's an actual TSB. 

Now, back to the leak, I just remembered I get water even on dry days, so no way its from rain. And the drain tube is a goofy spout sticking out of the firewall, which is so dang short, but I cant simply add/slip over a round plastic tube as the tube from car does not have a round shape. Its a goofy shape, hard to describe, but why has the goofy factory tube worked for about 5 years and all of a sudden its not? Somethings wrong. 

The struggle goes on, meanwhile. Gonna try putting a compressor on it today at work and blow the smitherines out of the drain tube/internal catch pan/case........


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Fortunately no first hand experience, but, based on what I have seen and heard, I would probably not try compressed air, at least not from the top, but probably from the bottom, IF you can find that end of it. The ones I have heard tell about cleaning those lines mentioned using wire or whatever to fish debris out of the top of the tube. One time I happened to be at someone else's house when he was working on this, and he had a small pile of stuff that he had pulled out the top with a some sort of small nylon or plastic rod. Once he got all he could reach with that he flushed it, and it was hard to say how much other stuff came out then, but the main things was that he got the water to flow through it freely. Anyway, seems to me that most of the blockage would be near the top, so blowing it from that end may just pack it further down the line. Sort of like a downspout, but smaller, where the blockage is more often up at the eaves trough rather than where it empties.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

noquacks said:


> Brain,
> 
> Thanks for the research. That TSB is for real, so not sure why you couldnt find it , perhaps its listed in ALLDATA and not in Mitchel(?). Even the dealer told me it's an actual TSB.
> 
> ...


 I looked it up for the wrong vehicle. Yes I found it. You can blow it but it will come back. I have had good luck with blowing it but I first use a coat hanger to 'help' the debris come out with the water. Also you need to seal the area around the drain tube as it is coming back in.:vs_cool:


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Brainbucket said:


> I looked it up for the wrong vehicle. Yes I found it. You can blow it but it will come back. I have had good luck with blowing it but I first use a coat hanger to 'help' the debris come out with the water. Also you need to seal the area around the drain tube as it is coming back in.:vs_cool:


thanks, Brain. Good to know. I will seal up around the tube, but I really wonder if that wil fix cuz the water leak is dripping mostly from blower motor, meaning its getting there from up above evap case. If it was seeping back around the drain tube wouldn't it seep on top of motor, but probably in from firewall, and seep onto rug. Right? I mean, how can it seep under drain and then drip onto top of blower motor to eventually form a heavy drip at bottom of blower motor?


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

noquacks said:


> Hmmm, good point, Chuck. I think I get water even on dry days, but will try this tomorrow. If no rain, and I get water dripping (got a pail under the fan motor now) It has to be drain plugged up. Thanks.


Fan motor might be the lowest point in EVAP case. If you are getting water on dry days and it's cold, A/C drain clogged up. If it's hot, heater core. And to seal dash, just seal around anything that's going into A/C unit, heater hoses, A/C lines, A/C drain tube, ect.:vs_cool:


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Brainbucket said:


> Fan motor might be the lowest point in EVAP case. If you are getting water on dry days and it's cold, A/C drain clogged up. If it's hot, heater core. And to seal dash, just seal around anything that's going into A/C unit, heater hoses, A/C lines, A/C drain tube, ect.:vs_cool:


OK, all makes sense but if it is the heater core leak, that "water" is not water, but coolant, meaning, it is not water but greenish diluted ethylene glycol, a slimy mess. It is not that, so got to be pure water from ac evap. Right Brain?

Looks like we narrowed it down a bit, either way.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Sounds like a cheap fix.:biggrin2:


----------

